# اول يوم فى السنه



## soso a (1 يناير 2018)

شكراً يارب انّنا لسّه عايشين 
و اعمارنا اتضافت ليها " سنه جديده "  ، 
لإن ده معناه ان " لينا رجاء " ، 
رغم كل الاصوات الشيطانيه ،
اللي بتحاول تقنعنا ان مفيش فينا فايده .. 
انت صلّحت فينا في السنه اللي عدّت ، 
و انت هتكمّل تصليح دواخلنا في السنه اللي هتبدأ ..
اعتمادنا عليك و علي قدرتك 
مش علي نفسنا و امكانياتنا ..
لوحدنا منقدرش نواجه حتّي ضعفنا الداخلي الجافي 
لكن انت تحول ضعفنا في ايديك قوّة ، 
و تخلّي ترابنا في ايديك دهب ، 
و تخرّج من منتهي جفانا حلاوه ! 
علّمني اشوفك ، و اصدّقك ، و اكفر بنفسي ، 
لانّي لو مشيت بنفسي ، لوحدي ، كل الطرق هتاخدني لهلاك ! 
و الأمان و الضمان الوحيد لخلاصي ، انّي اكون ماشي معاك ..
حتي لو همشي معاك في طريق ملهوش ملامح ..
انا مش محتاج اشوف اكتر ملامحك ، عشان اوصل سمايا 

في اول يوم في السنه ، 
و من كل القلب : 

شكراً يارب انّنا لسّه عايشين 
و اعمارنا اتضافت ليها " سنه جديده "  ، 
لإن ده معناه ان 
- رغم اي حاجه و رغم كل حاجه - 
" لينا رجاء " .. 

#copy#


----------



## انت مهم (18 يناير 2018)

نشكرك يا رب على كل شي من عندك....
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2018)

مشكوره 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2019)

شكرااا يارب علئ كل شئ
وينك سوسو يارب تكون بخير​


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2020)

نشكر ربنا 
نورتى يا غاليه الموضوع 
شكرا كتير لافتقادك المستمر


----------

